# Filtro para woofer + twiter



## chechorueda (Dic 31, 2007)

HOla señores foreros, su inmensa ayuda me a embalado a  la construcion de un sistema de sonido 5.1 para mi habitacion, puesto q prefiero hacerlo por mi mismo q comparlo hecho, ademas q va a ser mucho mejor, asi salga un poco mas caro, bueno la pregunta es la siguiente:
ya tengo el amplificador completamente armado, consta de 4 amplificadores de 20w para cada satelite, 1 amplificador de 50w para el central, y 1 amplificador de 120w para el subwoofer, ya tengo todo armado tambien las cajas acusticas, pero no he podido continuar puesto q necesito poner un crossover o filtro, para cada parlante, y pues de eso si no se nada , solo lo minimo, bueno lo siguiente es lo q necesito:

para cada satelite estan 1 woofer de 4" a 20w a 4ohm + y twiter de 8 ohm, de los convencionales, necesito el devido crossover para q este bafle que sonando lo mejor posible, para q el woofer no me produsca frecuencias tan altas como las q deberia reproducir el twiter, ni el twiter las del woofer, 

otro, necesito un filtro pasa bajos para el subwoofer, q tiene un parlante de 10" marca sound barrier, de 4ohm, a 350w, 


de ante mano muchas gracias, y porfa espero q me entoiendan, y me ayuden lo mas rapido y entendible, tengo claro q las bobinas son parte escencial de los filtros, el problemas es q no se calcularlas, porfavor, si me recomiendan un sistemas en el cual este presente una o mas bobinas, espero q me ayuden lo mas didacticamente posible, como por ejemplo( numero de vueltas del alambre, grosor del alambre, nucleo, etc) muchas gracias.


----------



## byronserrano (Ene 1, 2008)

hola checho! puedes subir fotos de tu equipo de sonido y amplificadores? yo tambien incursiono en eso de los teatros en casa..........disculpa si no puedo ayudarte con los terminos tecnicos que solicitas....pero no te preocupes, aca hay gente muy amable que te puede ayudar con eso.

..no olvides las fotos.

saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ene 1, 2008)

chechorueda dijo:
			
		

> HOla señores foreros, su inmensa ayuda me a embalado a  la construcion de un sistema de sonido 5.1 para mi habitacion, puesto q prefiero hacerlo por mi mismo q comparlo hecho, ademas q va a ser mucho mejor, asi salga un poco mas caro, bueno la pregunta es la siguiente:
> ya tengo el amplificador completamente armado, consta de 4 amplificadores de 20w para cada satelite, 1 amplificador de 50w para el central, y 1 amplificador de 120w para el subwoofer, ya tengo todo armado tambien las cajas acusticas, pero no he podido continuar puesto q necesito poner un crossover o filtro, para cada parlante, y pues de eso si no se nada , solo lo minimo, bueno lo siguiente es lo q necesito:
> 
> para cada satelite estan 1 woofer de 4" a 20w a 4ohm + y twiter de 8 ohm, de los convencionales, necesito el devido crossover para q este bafle que sonando lo mejor posible, para q el woofer no me produsca frecuencias tan altas como las q deberia reproducir el twiter, ni el twiter las del woofer,
> ...



En el subforo de pequeña señal hay un tema abierto sobre un filtro activo para subwoofer con frecuencia selectiva de corte.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 1, 2008)

Hola amigos.
Checho, tienes que postera mas información respecto de tus parlantes de 4  pulgadas, modelo o marca y el tweeter tambien modelo o marca para poder compartir conceptos contigo.Por otro lado para el subgrave te recomiendo hacer un filtro ACTIVO y colocárselo en la entrada del amplificador ya que vas a obtener mejores resultados que con uno pasivo.
En el foro hay muchos circuitos.

quedo a la espera de tus datos y diseñamos el filtro.

por otro lado te recomiendo ver estos link donde hay nfo al respecto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteccion-parlantes-9468/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

saludos


----------



## chechorueda (Ene 1, 2008)

Gracias Juan Jose, con respecto a los parlantes, son baraticos, y economicos, son de 20w 4ohm, 4", son chinos, marca thunder?, como te dije son muy baratos pues son mi primer proyecto y pues tenia q comprar 4 de estos, y pues no tenia para unos selenium, jeje, pero pues quiero hacer sonar estos pequeños lo mejor posible, el twiter tambien es bastante economico, es marca "profesional" una serie muy economica, es como los antiguos motorola q venian en los equipos viejos, adjunto foto del woofer para q te hagas una guia, y si no es mucho pedir y molestia me gustaria q me recomendaras una caja para poder sacarkes el maximo a estos pequeños, woofer+twiter, muchas gracias y espero tu pronta ayuda


----------



## chechorueda (Ene 1, 2008)

aqui las fotos de los parlantes, se me olvidaron


----------

